# Country Cured Hams - Cured - Smoked - Ready to age - Q/V



## mr t 59874 (May 9, 2013)

The following are three more hams ready for the long curing process.  The process being used is the same used in the following link. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134415/country-cured-ham-from-go-to-show-q-view



Cure and equalization completed, these are ready for smoke.



My wife ask for some smoked cheese, so some 4 year old Pepper Jack was added.



After 50 hours of smoke using my "Smoke Daddy Magnum" using Hickory chunks and finishing by using hickory pellets for 18 hours.

On top are two full hams.  One will be a Christmas gift for my sister, the other will be our Easter 2014 ham.  The one in the center is a picnic ham and will be used as a tester after becoming a country ham toward the end of summer.



Smoke Daddy Magnum attached to wood stove that is used for a heat sink.  Smoke then travels approx. 8 ft. to the smoker.  The maximum smoke temp was kept 2° below ambient temperature.  The maximum temperature in the smoker was 83°.  By using the Smoke Daddy, over 75 hours was shaved off the smoke time.

Tom


----------



## chef willie (May 9, 2013)

7 months till Christmas and almost another year till Easter 2014.....you got patience..lol....and a talent. All looking superb...I especially like the patina in that smoker and kudos for giving an xlnt second life to that Yodel style woodstove. I'll have to do some investigative searching into the operation of the Smoke Daddy....thx for the interesting post, will be looking forward to the updates.....Willie


----------



## dls1 (May 10, 2013)

Those hams look great. Folks are going to start calling you “Tom the Ham Man”. How many total do you now have in process? 

I see you used chunks and pellets in the SD Magnum. How much duration do you get out of a full load of each? I also see that in the smoke from your prior thread you used the AMNPS? How does the SD Magnum compare to the AMNPS?


----------



## 05sprcrw (May 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic, I keep telling myself that I am going to give making one a go but I end up convincing myself that I am not ready for that yet.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 10, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Those hams look great. Folks are going to start calling you “Tom the Ham Man”. How many total do you now have in process?
> 
> I see you used chunks and pellets in the SD Magnum. How much duration do you get out of a full load of each? I also see that in the smoke from your prior thread you used the AMNPS? How does the SD Magnum compare to the AMNPS?


Thank you dls, as for the name, Tom will work just fine.  I now have four hams aging. 

Using chunks in the magnum I got three or more hours, but really didn't crowd it.  When using the pellets it was no problem getting a 6 or more hour burn. The answer to your last question can be found in the following link.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140797/amnps-smoke-daddy-myths

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 11, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> 7 months till Christmas and almost another year till Easter 2014.....you got patience..lol....and a talent. All looking superb...I especially like the patina in that smoker and kudos for giving an xlnt second life to that Yodel style woodstove. I'll have to do some investigative searching into the operation of the Smoke Daddy....thx for the interesting post, will be looking forward to the updates.....Willie


Willie, The patina comes from hundreds of hours of cold smoking and is actually like a hard varnish, not sticky at all.  I am often asked why it is not black like my other smokers?  My answer is, all the black stuff is in the stove below.   The stove works great for a heat sink,  I picked it up at a yard sale for $5.00.  By keeping everything in the shade, the internal smoker temp can easily be kept below ambient temp.  You will most likely find a lot of negative feedback on the Smoke Daddy by ones who do not understand it's operation or feel there shouldn't be any work involved with smoking, but I know several including myself that can help you with information on it's operation....Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 11, 2013)

05sprcrw said:


> That looks fantastic, I keep telling myself that I am going to give making one a go but I end up convincing myself that I am not ready for that yet.


05, Give it a shot this fall when the weather cools down a bit.  If I can help please ask.  Looks like you have a pretty nice stick burner there.

Tom


----------



## fwismoker (May 11, 2013)

One of those hams he's going to send back to Indiana... :)     Looking good Tom!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 11, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> One of those hams he's going to send back to Indiana... :)     Looking good Tom!


Sure is FWI, Marion.  Thanks


----------



## choupic (May 12, 2013)

That's incredible man ! This stuff is fascinating to me ... Those hams are beautiful ! I hope that one day ill be able to pass some of this knowledge ive been learning on here down to my kids .


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 12, 2013)

Choupic said:


> That's incredible man ! This stuff is fascinating to me ... Those hams are beautiful ! I hope that one day ill be able to pass some of this knowledge ive been learning on here down to my kids .


Chopic, Maybe the following will help you do just that. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134415/country-cured-ham-from-go-to-show-q-view

Thank you for the complement.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (May 12, 2013)

Gorgeous as always Tom!

Kat


----------



## choupic (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link Mr Tom ! This is definitely a lost art ... I can't wait to read the article in full .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2013)

Oh sure link me from one great looking ham to 3 others! I was expecting photos of bears raiding the inventory!








 Thank goodness it's breakfast time! Looking Fantastic!


----------

